# برنامج مجاني عجيب لتصميم البيوت , منقول للفائدة



## إسلام علي (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم,
هذا برنامج مجاني لتصميم البيوت واعتبره نسخة مبسطة من البرنامج الشهيراوتو كاد. مع امكانية رؤية تصميمك ب 3D

البرنامج نسخة standard ويعمل بدون توقف
علما بان نسخة pro تباع باكثر من 5000 ريال سعودي

ملاحظة: الحجم 165mb
 
http://www.envisioneerexpress.com


----------



## إسلام علي (31 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم, لتنزيل البرنامج اتبع التالي:
1-اضغط على الرابط http://www.envisioneerexpress.com
2- قم بتعبئة النموذج بمعلوماتك وتاكد من وضع ايميل صحيح
3- ستصلك رسالة بريدية تتضمن رابط لتنزيل البرنامج.

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## futa_eng (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (31 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## الوردة البيضاء (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
اذا كنتا بتستخدم البرنامج ياريت تعرفني على المساوئ و الاستخدام الامثل ليه؟
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عطعوط (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور


----------



## محمد السعيد على (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور*
*جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور*​


----------



## إسلام علي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

وجزاكم الله خيراً وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (18 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن نعرف طريقة عمل البرنامج؟
وهل هو أفضل من برنامج الآرشيكاد؟؟
وإذا في طريقة ممكن ترفق لنا أعمال صممت بهذا البرنامج؟
وشكرا على هذا الجهد المبذول.........


----------



## روعه (18 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلمو كثير

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نسمة النيل (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج

جاري التحميل شكرا لك

يعطيك العافية


----------



## فص ملح (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله 1000 خير


----------

